# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  VMX, web-based real-time object detection and recognition system, vision.ai, LLC, Boston, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - vision.ai

"VMX Project: Computer Vision for Everyone" on Kickstarter

----------

